
What Happens When Water Freezes in a Box So Strong It Can’t Expand? - ColinWright
http://gizmodo.com/what-happens-when-water-freezes-in-a-box-so-strong-it-c-1500919062?utm_content=buffer85509&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ithinkso
>We currently know of 15 different "solid phases" [...]

>The form you're likely most familiar with is Hexagonal Ice [...]. If you keep
lowering the temperature of Hexagonal ice, it eventually becomes Cubic Ice;
tweak the temperature and pressure further and you can create Ice II, Ice III
all the way up to Ice XV.

I've counted 16.

------
jeffcox
What I keep wondering is how long these various exotic forms of ice survive
outside the conditions in which they were created. If XV quickly changes back
into regular ice this is a cool but seemingly impractical topic of research.

~~~
dllthomas
I don't see that it's necessarily impractical. We still have a lot to learn
about why various materials behave the way they do. Examining corner cases and
weirdness is often informative.

------
JoeAltmaier
Ice exerts 45,000 lb pressure as it freezes! SO James Watt was 'all wet' when
he invented the steam engine. He should have invented the 'ice engine'.

------
yaddayadda
>It is theorized that at pressures somewhere between 1.55-5.62 terapascals ice
will become metallic.

